# crimson sword



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

I was looking at Amano's first book "nature aquarium world" and on page 52 and other pages, there is a plant called crimson sword. What type of sword is this?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Haha, I'd answer your question but I took my books to the condo and I'm at my parents house right now. I should have Zoomtown up and running tonight when I get home from work and I will try to help you out...then again somebody else might have the book sitting right in front of them now...


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

It looks like some sort of crypt to me...I haven't seen a sword with red coloration that's that intense. Then again, I'm not all that knowledgeable of the vast varieties of sword plants. Now you've got me interested to find out what it is.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

You might try asksing this question in the general area. Cavan or Paul will most likely know the answer.


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

I have seen a plant sold under the trade name Echinodorus Crimson. I am not 100% sure if it is a cultivor or not,IE the Red Flame is a cultivor. I have not seen them lately so availability maybe hit or miss...
Echinodorus Kliener Bar has been argued on a few sites to be one of the redest swords on the market today..
HTH some


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

Now that I have looked at it again it could be Barclaya Longifolia, and from what I have seen on some of the other pages it does look to be barclaya... 
Just my 2 cents


----------



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

Good, I've got the kleiner bar from you and some Red Barclaya comeing! On a second note the bar is growing in with all red leaves!


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

Cool I am glad its growing red.. I think you bought a Red Horemanni AS well!!!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Good call, John. Now that I think about it, too (I don't have the book with me here at work,) it did resemble barclaya longifolia. It's not a plant I see very often in pictures but Amano used it quite often in his older layouts.

Have fun growing out that horemani, it should get quite large. I've always wanted one but never had a tall enough tank to keep them in. In the future I might be interested in a few plantlets for my parent's 31" high tank if your's decides to start sending up stalks.


----------



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok John now you have me confused lol. I only got one sword from you. I thought it was a Bar? Is it a bar or red horemanni? I don't care either way. I did get the big lotus from you. THat thing is awesome...can't get over how fast they grow! I though my taiwan banana plants grew fast!


----------

